# Green card for investing $500k



## Paul H (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi

Is this come through yet investing $500 000 into rental properties and your own property to get a green card?

If not, any advice to move to florida with out spending loads on rip of lawyers?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Paul H said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this come through yet investing $500 000 into rental properties and your own property to get a green card?
> 
> If not, any advice to move to florida with out spending loads on rip of lawyers?


there is an EB5 visa where you can invest a minimum 500K and up to get a green card 
but rental properties wont cut it 

no lawyer = little success


----------



## Paul H (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive heard there changing things through congress to offer green cards for $500 000 in rental properties


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Paul H said:


> Ive heard there changing things through congress to offer green cards for $500 000 in rental properties


Until something is law it is just as you posted "I heard".


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There was a bill, but thats far from law! Real Estate lobby is working for years and years on this, but up till now without succes.
At least if you refer to proposal where they grant a visa or green card to foreigners who invest at least $500,000 in residential real-estate - a single-family house, condo or townhouse.
You would get a visa to STAY in the US, not to WORK.

Bill Would Give U.S. Visas to Foreign Home Buyers - WSJ.com


----------



## Paul H (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't want to work but may want to be property developer as in uk or semi retire, Any suggestions?


----------

